# burgers



## jadakris31 (Apr 13, 2004)

i know eating the burgers they sell in grocery stores are no good... but what about the buffalo and turkey burgers.. i would like to start eating them off the foreman grill... but which one is better.. or are both actually bad... and  i guess i cant eat them on a roll huh?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

those are fine-buffalo is really lean, great choice-as well the turkey burgers are a good choice to your regular beef burger. 
depending on your goals-if you went with a 100% ww roll a few times a week would be fine for maintenance or bulking. you could also just make you own!  Jodi posted a recipe for some in the recipe section I think.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

Ostrich burgers are also good if you can find them. I really don't see the harm in extra lean ground beef patties though.


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 13, 2004)

i dont feel like making my own burgers though... i use 93% lean beef for whole wheat pasta.... ill look for whole wheat rolls becuase im missing burgers... so buffalo or turkey are both good?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't see why either would be bad to begin with.


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 13, 2004)

i just had 2 93% lean burgers with no bun and some brown rice


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

I just buy ground buffalo, beef or turkey and make them myself.   I don't buy them premade   You guys do?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

I make ours when we can have them.  Those preformed ones are loaded with yuck stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2004)

Once a week we have 91% lean burgers from King Soopers.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

I buy 93% lean ground sirloin and make 'em myself.  Also, some additional fat drains off while cooking.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

I must be too damn picky.  I only get 96%


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

you're not!  i haven't been able to find the 96% lately.  i used to always get that.  that's why i mentioned that some additional fat will drain off on the grill (makes me feel better)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 8lbs if ground buffalo in my freezer right now


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 13, 2004)

Last I got was 95%... and added some taco seasoning and a small amount of cheese, wrapped in a La Tortilla low carb whole wheat tortilla and loved every second of it...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

damn you all. in Canada we dont have % lean.  it lean, medium or regular. oh and extra lean. 

moose or deer burgers homemade are the best! and soo lean!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2004)

I would get leaner, but 91% is all they have at Kings, but much of that fat drains off during cooking.


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 13, 2004)

so the store made buffalo/turkey burgers arent any good?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Mmmmmm Burgers


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

costco has some good prefrozen turkey burgers, 3 grams fat per, and you can cook them from frozen


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

i can't eat the low fat ground beef, i much prefer ground turkey, sometimes if i'm feelin rich i'll get the 99% lean ground turkey, but you gotta watch out cause it will dry out real fast


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh and how bad are 'Bubba Burgers'?

Never mind im not sure I want to know


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i can't eat the low fat ground beef, i much prefer ground turkey, sometimes if i'm feelin rich i'll get the 99% lean ground turkey, but you gotta watch out cause it will dry out real fast


Add cottage cheese to it.  That's what I do and they are yummy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Turkey burgers 

Buffalo burgers..dry but tasty!

I wonder how much fat does actually drain off on the george?


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 13, 2004)

i bought 8 93% lean beef burgers today .. and multi grain buns... (no whole wheat those bastards) .. i think a relative high amount of fat actually does drain from the foreman, unfortunaly a high amount of taste as well


----------



## Vieope (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I don't see why either would be bad to begin with.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 13, 2004)

1 word


FUDDRUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 pound with everything


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

In and Out Burger....


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> damn you all. in Canada we dont have % lean.  it lean, medium or regular. oh and extra lean.



I noticed that when I was visiting up there.  But the Maudite more than made of for the lack of labeling. lol




> moose or deer burgers homemade are the best! and soo lean!



No doubt about it Jen.  Caribou kicks arse too.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> 1 word
> 
> 
> FUDDRUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 pound with everything



Can't argue with that.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just buy ground buffalo, beef or turkey and make them myself.   I don't buy them premade   You guys do?



Jodi, where ya buying your buffalo?


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 13, 2004)

I like turkey burgers, never tried buffalo burgers cause not available here.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

rocky's pub burgers in pacific beach(the only thing they serve are 1/3 lb and 1/2 lb burgers, with or without cheese and french fries, oh and beer, and thats all)  and danny's slam burger in coronado, get the biggies, they are good


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> rocky's pub burgers in pacific beach(the only thing they serve are 1/3 lb and 1/2 lb burgers, with or without cheese and french fries, oh and beer, and thats all)  and danny's slam burger in coronado, get the biggies, they are good


Sometimes you just make completely no sense at all....


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 14, 2004)

K...I'm from Canada and we can get extra lean ground SIRLOIN at the local grocery store...it's 92% lean...add to the fact that fat drains off when cooking...I see NO reason why this cannot be eaten regularly including when cutting.  You need a little fat.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> 1 word
> 
> 
> FUDDRUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 pound with everything



^The best burgers hand down^


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> ^The best burgers hand down^




HELLL YEA dude,,, the best !!!  when i was in middle school i thought that Johny Rockets had the greatest burgers in the world, it wasnt until high school that i discovered Fuddruckers and have been eating there sense all through college.....

their burgers are incredible, from the bun to the meat...... and the toppings are kick asss

i was there once and i saw a lady eat 1 pound with everything, biggie fries and a shake.......


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn^ I could not even come close to that (mabey now that all I do is eat, mabey I should give it a shot) When I was an electrician I was on a job Right down the street from one, Which is closed now 
I must have spent hundreds there over the course of the job, and never got sick of it.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

all this burger talk is making me crave one,  i think im going to hit Fuddruckers today !!!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucy bastard, Im far as hell from one today.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Add cottage cheese to it.  That's what I do and they are yummy!



Tell me you put that on top of the burger not in the actual meal before cooking rite?  I can't imagine putting FFCC in a raw burger then cooking it.


----------

